# Niner One9 Build



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

This is where I'm starting. In the next 2 weeks this bike will be built. I just need some help deciding on the parts to use.










This bike will be ridden on light trails and mostly urban trips around town. I do a little bit of everything and this is my dream bike.

*Here are all of the updates I originally posted on page 2 and 3 so the entire build will be in one post at the beginning.*

She weighs in at 19.20 lbs and is insane to ride. I just want to ride all day.

























View attachment 778392


View attachment 778393


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Stan's wheelset
XT cranks (HT II)
XT brakes or BB7's with compressionless housing 
Handlebars, seat/post, tires, etc. of your choosing.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Shimano Saint from Chain Reaction on sale Shimano Saint M820 Crankset | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com, and get a SS ring for around $40-50. I got a Niner ring from Jenson for around $40. With CK bottom bracket, it was around $400.

Race Face Turbine SS from Price Point is around $240, includes chain ring and bb, but bb will be have to be replaced within a year.

Truvativ AKA SS comes and goes from all 4 websites that I usually shop at (Chain Reaction, Jenson, Cambria, Price Point), always less then $150.

Truvativ Stylo SS around $170.

As for brakes, both Jenson and Chain Reaction are selling Shimano XT for less than $150 (Chain Reaction's cheaper). Shimano XT M785 Disc Brake | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com. With rotors and adaptors, it'll be less than $350.

Handlebar, Stem, Seatpost - I like matching my ****, and I prefer 7000 aluminums. I got Race Face Turbine (spent close to $200). Truvativ AKA and Stlyo are comparable (AKA would be the cheapest of the three).

Wheels - I got my Flows with CK hubs (with DT spokes and Sapim nipples) for $680 plus shipping from Larry at Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels. He got one of the best prices. Other builders quoted me around $680-$750 for same wheel with Hope hubs. CK SS hub comes with 18t cog and fun bolt, so that's two less things to get (good skewer and a decent cog will be $50-80).

Tires - I got Panaracer Rampage, because they were reasonably cheap and light, and good enough (I think around $90 for 2?)

Headset - generally anything in the $50+ will last you for years.

Saddle - again, generally anything in the $50+ will be reasonably comfortable and light.

The rest - grip, bar plug, headset spacer, seat post clamp, chain, wheel skewers will be less than $100


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm looking at the Shimano Saint or the Race Face Turbine SS. I won't need the BB from the Race Face as my frame came with one designed to adjust the chain tension. 

I'm interested in the new Crank Brothers wheels but I would have to use the Sirly spacers to run those wheels as a single speed. 

I do think I will go with some simple Avid BB7 mechanical brakes as I know how to work on them already. I've had a few hard tail 29ers in the past that used BB5's. 

I want the Easton Monkeylite handlebars and a Thomson stem. The frame and fork came with a headset, seat clamp, and bottom bracket.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't know the frame comes with BB. You sure isn't not just EBB?


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it's the Eccentric Bottom Bracket that Niner provides. If there is another piece then i am mistaken. This is the first bike I've ever built but I've been riding my entire life. I'm just trying to figure all of this out so I can get it together.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

This is EBB, or biocentric Niner BioCentric II, and the bottom bracket shells screw into the large hole. From your picture, I see EBB, but no bottom bracket.






At 0:39, it shows the frame with only EBB.

At 1:37, it shows bottom bracket behind the chain ring (from outside, black chain ring, silver bottom bracket, black EBB, and gold frame).


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

OK then it is just the EBB that came with the frame. I can rebuild a car engine but can't seem to figure out all the little pieces of a bike. I will figure it out one day. 

Thank you for the help in understanding what I need.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

No problem. That's what the internet forum is for. lol. Most cranksets come with bottom bracket, so you would have figured it out once you got your crankset.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

So I could go with the Surly Single Speed Crank and just use the Bearings and Spindle that make up the bottom bracket?

This is what I'm also looking at: 
Surly MR Whirly Singlespeed Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

Look at the E13 SS Crankset. Fair price, stiff and light. Aside from that you cannot go wrong with the XT


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

*Crank*

Can't go wrong with any Shimano crank. Alternatively a SRAM crank with a MRP Bling Ring will look very cool on your One 9.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

TwoShoes said:


> So I could go with the Surly Single Speed Crank and just use the Bearings and Spindle that make up the bottom bracket?
> 
> This is what I'm also looking at:
> Surly MR Whirly Singlespeed Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


You could, but, personally, I would stick to cranksets with 4 bolts and 104 BCD as it's easier to find replacement chainrings for it.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is what I went with:

- Niner RDO Fork
- Stans Arch EX w/ Hope Pro2 EVO hubs
- Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 tires
- XT 785 Brakes
- XT 780 Crankset
- XT Pedals
- Niner Chainring and Cog
- Thomson Elite Seatpost
- Selle Italia SL Flow Saddle
- Thomson Stem
- Easton EC70 XC Wide Bars
- ODI Rogue Lock on Grips


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

jrss13 said:


> Here is what I went with:
> 
> - Niner RDO Fork
> - Stans Arch EX w/ Hope Pro2 EVO hubs
> ...


Great build - really nice!

TwoShoes, make sure you post photos of your completed bike.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

jrss13- I have to ask the inevitable "what's it weigh?" question...I absolutely loved the niner CF fork when I had it, but my frame (N9) just doesn't jive with it, so I'm thinking of doing a One9 or A9C...


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I will post pictures as I go in this thread. I will start ordering parts tomorrow so I need to decide. 

For 4 bolt cranks, I really like the SRAM XX1 carbon crank so will a Niner chainring fit on the SRAM? 

I'm very new to building bikes but once I know everything I will end up with multiple bikes as I just sold my car to build this one. I'm hoping mine will be less than 20 lbs when it's finished.

One of the reasons I'm going with standard geared wheels is because this frame has the option of setting it up for 1x9 so I would like the option to add gears in the future if for some reason I don't like SS.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

20.4 lbs with the big 2.4 ardents. I'm not as concerned about the weight, but its pretty damn light in my book. Especially when my previous rigid ss (monocog flight) is 25.4 lbs and my geared hardtail is 27 lbs


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Seeing your One 9 just makes me want to finish this bike even more. I bet at 20.4 lbs it is a dream to ride. I will be commuting to and from work 2.5 miles from my home every day on this bike. Last year I commuted on a Specialized Tricross Sport which was a lot of fun but I'm looking forward to being on big soft tires again. I had a Gary Fisher Mamba a few years ago that was a blast to ride. 



I haven't decided on tires just yet and I'm planning to go tubeless. I also haven't decided on pedals or the chain. I prefer the feeling of Time Atac pedals but it's a matter of which one. I may need to be able to ride this bike without being clipped in so I may go with DH pedals to have the convenience of just jumping on it to ride a short ways down the street.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Sram XX1 crank is 76 bcd and only Sram XX1 chain ring will work with that crank. 

You'll have to get another crank or don't get Niner chain ring. 

Also, XX1 crank chainring isn't like other chain ring - it's designed specifically to work with Sram 11 speed chain. I've heard 10 speed chain will work and there is someone in the forum who has it on a SS, but it's usually better to use single speed specific chain ring and chain for single speed.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

OK so I just had something come up and I now have $300 less to put into the bike. I think I'm just going to go with a different crank, the Mechanical BB7 brakes and some cheaper parts so I can get this bike so I can ride it. I can always upgrade to better parts later.


Here is the updated parts list:

Shimano XT M785 Crank 
Avid 160mm BB7 Disc Brakes
Crank Brothers Cobalt 2 15mm riser handlebars
Race Face Evolve Stem
Easton EA50 Seat Post
Niner 32T Chainring
Niner 18T Cog


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want to save some more cash, Jenson USA has SLX cranks on sale for $89. That'll save you $100 more. The weights of the two cranks will be approximately the same after you rip the rings off and put a singlespeed chainring on there. Just a thought. Also, Jenson USA has the niner carbon bars on sale for $99, that'll save you another $20 on your suggested parts list. $120 would go a long way elsewhere...


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotta agree with C-Dawg, SLX cranks and XT cranks are w/in several grams of one another...I would have gone w/SLX on my One9, but I needed silver cranks to go with my build theme. FWIW, I picked up some used Avid Elixir 5's on ebay for under $100, so keep your eyes open. You will still need rotors, but those can be found pretty cheap. 
There are lot's of quality used parts out there, so go find them. Also, Stans might still have some of their built wheels on clearance, worth checking out.
Good Luck.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

TwoShoes said:


> OK so I just had something come up and I now have $300 less to put into the bike. I think I'm just going to go with a different crank, the Mechanical BB7 brakes and some cheaper parts so I can get this bike so I can ride it. I can always upgrade to better parts later.
> 
> Here is the updated parts list:
> 
> ...


BB7's come with rotors, but not cable and levers. I run mine with Speed Dial 7 and Jagwire Ripcord. When I bought them, they were only around $20 more than FR-5 and Shimano cable, and they pack a lot of stopping power.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

+1 on the ripcord housing/speed dial 7 setup. Never used hydros but the difference was huge from stock setup. long, steep descents still turn my hands into deformed claws but I stop much better everywhere else. Suspect I can dial in the levers to help with that if it gets annoying enough.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I was planning on running the dial 7 levers and I will get the jagwire ripcord cables to go with it all. I will check out the SLX cranks then since I want to use the Niner Chainring and Cog. The Crank Brothers Handlebars are only $44 on Pricepoint so I'm going with those. I will post a more accurate list of what I'm actually ordering here in a little bit.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm going to go with the SLX M660 Crank and a Hope Ceramic BB. 

I'm second guessing the Crank Brothers wheelset but can't decide how low I can go on a wheelset without getting some junk hubs. I think I'm going to add up the rest of the parts and see how much I have available to spend on wheels. I guess I could spend more on nice wheels and just wait till the next pay check to buy things like the chain, grips, seat, and tires. Wheels seem like a good thing to spend extra on in the beginning.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I just placed my order from multiple places that had the best deals. Here is the list of parts that will be shipping out soon. 

Niner 32T Chainring
Niner 18T Cog
Stan's Notubes Arch EX wheelset
Sirly Singlespeed spacer kit
Avid BB7 160mm Brakes with Avid Speed dial 7 Levers
Shimano SLX M660 Crank
Hope Ceramic Bottom Bracket
WTB Nano Raptor 2.1 Tubeless Tires
Stan's Notubes Sealant and applicator syringe. 
Crank Brothers Cobalt 2 15mm riser handelbars
Race Face Evolve Stem

I still need to decide on which Time pedals I'm going to go with. I'm also going to wait till I get paid again next week to order the Seatpost, seat, grips, chain, and brake cables. Is there anything else I may have left off the list that I will need?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Get a can of Mariposa carbogrip for installing the EBB. I use it and have had no problems with creaking or slipping on my scandium One9. I think Niner says you can also use Oatey's joint compound. I have not tried it, so cannot attest to how effective it is.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

You will need a headset (I personally use Cane Creek; I'm sure there are others that are good and low $$), don't forget a back up 29er tube...and maybe a bell (a popular SS accessory).


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

The Niner frame came with a headset. I forgot to mention that earlier in the thread.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Man, I bought two new Niner frames, neither came with headsets (One9 & SIR 9)...must be a carbon thing. I also bought two Stans wheelsets that did not come with skewers, so I was going to suggest that, but then I remembered that only the sets built with Hope hubs did not come with skewers...I got gyped! 
Looking forward to seeing the final build.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Now that I think of it, it was the RDO fork that came with a headset. My frame is the Aluminum One 9. I ordered the frame and the fork at the same time so it all showed up together. Now I just have to be patient and wait for everything to show up. Everything I ordered today came out to $1,147.00 I will post a final List of parts and the total cost when it's all together.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

The aluminum frames come with headsets and seat collar.
You will need spacers for the steer tube.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I noticed the steer tube looks a bit too long on mine. What's with that?


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

It's long, so people can cut it to proper length for their own fit. If you like your handlebar to be higher, you'd need more spacers and longer steer tube, and if you like your handlebar to be lower, then you need less spacers and shorter steer tube.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

What's the easiest way to cut it down? Hacksaw, Skillsaw, Bandsaw, Pipe Cutter, Plasma torch? (I'm joking about the plasma torch)


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Use a new/sharp fine blade hacksaw. Wrap masking tape where you want to cut it so the carbon does not delaminate or fragment apart. A cutting guide is very helpful also so you get a straight and even cut.
Also, the pic I posted was when my bike was new and not dialed in yet. Hence the extra spacers above the stem. You DO NOT want more than a 5mm spacer above the stem on carbon steer tubes. The compression plug inside the steer tube is where you want your stem to clamp around for extra strength. If you put extra spacers above the stem, the stem itself will not be fully clamped around where the compression plug is.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm going to try riding it with the stem at the top and then if it doesn't feel right I will cut it down to a lower height. Who knows, I may just like it that high.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I started assembling the fork and frame tonight. Nothing is tightened down yet and the stem and handlebars will be here tomorrow. I will take some measurements and trim the fork tube down so that there aren't any extra pieces between the stem and the frame.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Err on the side of caution when cutting the steerer tube. Leave some extra length until you get your fit dialed in.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice One 9. I really like the new frame design. Not sure why they made a geared option for the new frames, but the frame overall looks great. Still pondering if I should trade in my 2010, but I have zero problems with her, so will probably keep her for a while. Wonder if there is any difference in stiffness between the old Scandium and new hydro-Al.



AlexCuse said:


> +1 on the ripcord housing/speed dial 7 setup. Never used hydros but the difference was huge from stock setup. long, steep descents still turn my hands into deformed claws but I stop much better everywhere else. Suspect I can dial in the levers to help with that if it gets annoying enough.


Compressionless housing was definitely an upgrade for my BB7's (XTR levers). Still not as powerful as my hydraulics, but close. When ordering the Jag Ripcord, just make sure the length of housing they send you will work. It was a little too short for me, so another length of housing was needed.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I will leave enough room to figure out what will work best. I still need to pick up some spacers. I should be able to get those at my LBS right?

It's like Christmas here today. I spent the day at the VA hospital getting a few things checked out and came home to find lots of boxes on my doorstep.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Got the Crank, Bottom Bracket, and EBB installed and torqued to spec. I'm going by my LBS to see if I can pick up some spacers for the steer tube and then I will cut it down some. It seems way too high to set it up the way it is. I'm going to leave about an inch of spacers so I can trim it down more if needed.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Avid BB7 160mm Disc Brakes showed up today. I picked up a chain, spacers, and a few other tools to finish building this bike. Now I just need a hacksaw blade to cut the steer tube down some and I will be almost ready to finish this thing. I still need to buy a seat post, seat, grips, and brake cables to finish it up and get her ready to ride.


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm currently compiling parts to do the (almost) exact same build, except with a Salsa Mamasita frame (going to use a PF-30 EBB for chain tensioning). I'm very interested to hear how the bike turns out and how it rides.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

For the past hour I have been trying to mount these tires to the wheels and they just don't want to go on. The tire is in the center of the rim and I've added soapy water, I've bent one of my plastic tools and the tire just doesn't seem to come close to going all the way on. I do have the other tire in the oven right now warming up to see if that will work. 

After searching online some more, I've found that these tires are too tight for these wheels and it's a common problem. I guess I will find a different tire later this week when I get paid.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I cut the steer tube down 2" and left about 1.5" of spacers below the stem. I installed the stem, handlebars, brake levers, brake calipers, and wheels to test fit everything.

here is where she sits till Thursday when I can purchase the rest of the parts to ride this beauty. I just need to order different tires, a seat post, seat, pedals, grips and bar ends. I should have her on the trails next weekend if I can get the rest of the parts here Friday.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

So the tires I originally ordered will not work with these wheels so I will be placing an order for some Maxxis Ardent 2.4's, Raceface Seatpost, Crank Brothers Iodine 3 Seat, and some Ergon GP 5 grips with bar ends. I have nerve issues that cause my hands to be very weak so this is the reasoning for the ergon grips and bar ends. I've had the grips before on the Gary Fisher Mamba I had a few years ago and it was very comfortable to ride. I installed the chain and set my chain line so it is nice and straight. I just have to wait till Thursday before I can order the last of the parts I need for this build.


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm looking to build up an almost identical bike. Keep up with the updates - it's looking awesome!


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Please if you do, build one in a different color. Ha Ha I'm kidding but it would be nice to be one of the few with this color.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

TwoShoes said:


> Please if you do, build one in a different color. Ha Ha I'm kidding but it would be nice to be one of the few with this color.


I'm not a fan of EBB and aluminum frames, but every time I see an orange One 9 or A9C... I rethink my choices.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I like the new EBB. With 2 bolts I think it will really hold the chain tight. I like the fact that it's a vertical drop out on the back so I can still remove the rear wheel without ever messing with the tension of the chain.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Still waiting on a few parts to get here to finish this thing. I removed the stickers from the Stan's wheels so it looks a lot more clean without all the advertising on every part. I'm placing another order tomorrow morning so all I can do is hope to get the rest of my parts Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Rule 5 or 6 or..can't remember. Rule 62?*

I'll check back on Wednesday then possibly finding you sleepless and with finished bike pics I'm breaking one of my own rules and coveting already:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I placed the order for the rest of the parts this morning. I can't stop myself from just staring at it drooling all over myself wondering how I made it to this point. I almost couldn't sleep last night waiting for my paycheck to show up in my bank account so I could place the order. 

This is what I ordered:

Selle Italia C2 Seat
Time X-Roc Pedals
Maxxis Ardent SC Exo 2.4's
Raceface Evolve Seatpost
Jagwire Brake Cable Set
Ergon GP-5 Grips with bar ends - The reason for these is because I am partially paralyzed in my arms and I have to use the Ergon grips or I can't hold onto the handlebars.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

The rest of my parts came in today. I put everything except the rear brake and cables on the bike and I will finish the rest tomorrow evening after work. I'm too tired to mess with adjusting the brakes but she looks like she will be a ton of fun to ride and I can't wait to take her for a spin.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks Nice!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful! Nice job on the build. By the way, a special mention/props on the fork/steer tube. I don't know why I did not notice this before but post #34 (by PHS I think) posted a picture of his Niner, and you can see spacers above the stem. :nono: Niner states in the fork installation instructions NOT to do that...I believe it has to do with the stem tightening down over the compression plug and not just the hollow carbon of the steer tube. I see them installed incorrectly all the time and have decided to be 'that guy' who points it out to everyone (for there own safety, of course). :aureola:

Anyway, again, it looks great, but it will look even better after it shows some battle scars...so get the brakes on and go ride!


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

S.O.B. said:


> Beautiful! Nice job on the build. By the way, a special mention/props on the fork/steer tube. I don't know why I did not notice this before but post #34 (by PHS I think) posted a picture of his Niner, and you can see spacers above the stem. :nono: Niner states in the fork installation instructions NOT to do that...I believe it has to do with the stem tightening down over the compression plug and not just the hollow carbon of the steer tube. I see them installed incorrectly all the time and have decided to be 'that guy' who points it out to everyone (for there own safety, of course). :aureola:
> 
> Anyway, again, it looks great, but it will look even better after it shows some battle scars...so get the brakes on and go ride!


Use a new/sharp fine blade hacksaw. Wrap masking tape where you want to cut it so the carbon does not delaminate or fragment apart. A cutting guide is very helpful also so you get a straight and even cut.
Also, the pic I posted was when my bike was new and not dialed in yet. Hence the extra spacers above the stem. You DO NOT want more than a 5mm spacer above the stem on carbon steer tubes. The compression plug inside the steer tube is where you want your stem to clamp around for extra strength. If you put extra spacers above the stem, the stem itself will not be fully clamped around where the compression plug is.

Yes you are correct about the spacers above the stem. That is why, if you would have actually read the whole post, you would have seen where I stated this. But thanks for being righteous.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

So it was 62F and sunny a few days ago. I finish this bike and want to take it for a ride and the sky dumps 3" of fresh snow on the ground. I guess I will just have to wait a day or so to ride it.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

PHS said:


> Yes you are correct about the spacers above the stem. That is why, if you would have actually read the whole post, you would have seen where I stated this.


Well, if we are splitting hairs, I did read the entire post (#34) and it did not mention this. 
I do see a few posts further down 'the thread' (post #38), you did mention this so I am sure you will forgive my laziness for not rereading every post in the thread (and who wrote them). 
As the kids today say, "My Bad".



PHS said:


> But thanks for being righteous.


My pleasure, it is what I do.


----------



## amedias (Apr 26, 2008)

I love that niner orange colour


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I took her out for a little urban assault after work tonight. I just got home and I'm in love with this bike. The huge Ardent 2.4's are smooth on the road and have just enough give to make hopping off curbs fun. I'm going to commute to work tomorrow morning and take some pictures of it on the trail home so I will post up tomorrow.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice build twoshoes... looks great. I am waiting for the snow and slop around here to clear up before I venture into the woods with my new one9


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Well we only had a dusting last night so I'm going to go ahead and start commuting to work today instead of Monday like I had planned.

Oh and here is the picture of her complete with brake cables ha ha.


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I really like the look of this bike. Have you measured the width of your ardents mounted? I've only got a few more components to acquire before I start building my rigid singlespeed and I'm looking for a high volume tire for the front. Is it a true 2.4?


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I weighed it today at work on my Fedex certified scale. It came in at 19.20 lbs. I measured the tire and from the edge of the tread on each side it's right at 2.4". I used a tape measure so it's not as exact but it's definitely true to size.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

So I've been commuting to work on this fine piece of machinery for a week now. I love it and I keep meaning to stop along the trail for pictures but once I get on it, I forget about everything else and just bomb down the hills and I feel so in control no matter what. It's just amazing how great it is to have such a fantastic bike to ride everyday. I can't wait to ride all over Portland and the trails nearby this summer when I make the move to Portlandia.


----------



## StumpyElite2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Reviving an old thread LOL
I have the same bike, color, SS and rigid.
I don't ride it a lot ,but recently I have been thinking about converting it to 27.5+
Any feedback will be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## saywhat (Nov 10, 2007)

*27.5+ One 9*

2008 One 9 and yes it does! Lots of room in the back with an I35 rim and WTB Trailblazer tire. Sold the frame and now have a ROS 9,(which also works great as a 27.5+ bike) but the One 9 was a blast as a plus bike.


----------



## StumpyElite2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

saywhat said:


> 2008 One 9 and yes it does! Lots of room in the back with an I35 rim and WTB Trailblazer tire. Sold the frame and now have a ROS 9,(which also works great as a 27.5+ bike) but the One 9 was a blast as a plus bike.


Thank you for the feedback !


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

2.8 fit on the rear of the One9? Hmmm, must investigate further.


----------



## saywhat (Nov 10, 2007)

*Heres a photo of a One9+*



joshhan said:


> 2.8 fit on the rear of the One9? Hmmm, must investigate further.


Hard to see I know, but its the only pic I have! There is plenty of clearance both at the chain and seat stays.


----------

